# Yamaha RX-V361 problem



## Cranky-condor (Jun 20, 2009)

Helpppp.....

Well I'm a newbie to this forum so I hope I have posted this in the correct location.... 

I have a Yahama RX-V361 reciever and tonight after watching some on-demand I changed the channel to the local radar and just left it on... an hour or so later I went and changed the channel and no sound!! So I threw in a dvd into the player and no sound out of that either... I did get sound when I turned on the tuner. but nothing through any of the rear input cables ( i moved the inputs around and none of them work)? Anyone have a clue as to what's going on? I'm pretty much at a loss.. 

Thanks in advance.

Warren - Western PA


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

what kind of source and cable connection are you using?


----------

